# Problem mit Steam downloads/meinem PC



## maxklimmek (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community. 
Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Problem mit meinem PC und hoffe igr könnt mir helfen. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und als ich dann zu den Steam-Spiel Downloads kam, trat das Problem zum ersten Mal auf: Nach mehreren Gigabyte des Downloads brach die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit rapide ein und dach wenigen Sekunden war sie bei null und unten wo eingendlich "X von X Downloads abgeschlossen" stehen müsste stand "keine Verbundung". Die Wlan empfangsanzeige unten in der taskbar von Windows sind aber noch 3 von 4 Balken Signalqualität. Wenn ich dann daraufklicke sind in der Liste statt der üblichen Netzwerke in der nähe nur meins angezeigt. Wenn ich mich dann wieder verbinden möchte, kann er keine Verbindung herstellen, wenn ich raus und reinstecke(den Netgear Wlan-Stick) keine Reaktion, wenn ich ihn in einen anderen USB Anschluss stecke kommt das Geräusch das etwas eingesteckt wurde und er will wieder das Wlan Passwort haben. Und jetzt kommts: genau ab jetzt reagiert die Tastertur auf keinerlei eingaben! Weder im Passwortfeld noch woanders, die Maus geht aber noch. Und wenn man den PC jetzt herunterfahren will, bleibt er ewig lange im blauen Bildschirm mit dem "wird heruntergefahren..." Schriftzug oder so von Windows, bis man keine wahl hat und ihn am Knopf ausmachen muss. Beim erneuten neu aufsetzten das selbe Spiel. Nach mehreren Versuchen und einem erneuten neu Aufsetzen ging es endlich(warum auch immer). Jetzt habe ich(Wochen später) im Steam summer sale zugeschlagen und dann erneut dieser fehler! 
Sonst läuft er perfekt in z.b. Spielen(z.b. Watch_dogs). Und vor diesem Problem lief der PC auch ein halbes Jahr perfekt ohne fehler. Und was die Fehler suche noch erschweren wird: Ich habe in dieser ganzen Zeit NICHTS verändert! Immernoch die selbn Komponenten und die selben Treiber wie vor einem halben Jahr! Nur eins: Zwischendurch habe ich mir noch RAM dazugekauft. Ich dachte den gleichen genimmen zu haben, habe ich aber wie sich herausstellte doch nicht exakt(allem Anschein nach unterschiedliche Frequenz oder so). Mit dieser Konstellation hatte ich Probleme(Bluescreens), darazfhin habe ich den neuen RAM sofort wieder raus genommen, woraufhin die Bluescreens verschwanden. Aber ungefähr zu der Zeit hat das Steam-Dowload-Problem angefangen. Kann es sein das dieser RAM etwas kaputt gemacht hat? 
Woran kann das nur liegen, zumal es ja anscheinend sporadisch auftritt? Schon sehr Merkwürdig. Ich hoffe sehr man kann mir hier helfen. 
Mein System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit; ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0; AMD FX-8320; Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC; bequiet! Netzteil mit 630 Watt; Systempartition ist auf einer Samsung SSD(glaube 840 EVO Serie) mit 120GB; sonst noch eine 500GB Samsung HDD; Maus und Tastatur von Logitech; Netgear Wlan-Stick. Falls ihr noch Infos braucht einfach fragen.
Gruß Max


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juni 2014)

Hast du alle Treiber installiert?  Insbesondere für USB3 brauchst du die Treiber des Herstellers.


----------



## maxklimmek (27. Juni 2014)

Ja natürlich, alle Treiber istalliert. Die Board Treiber hab ich die vin der CD genommen. Jetzt wirst du sagen dass man immer die neuesten nehmen soll, aber ich zabe immer diese Treiber genommen und es gab auch ein gutes halbes Jahr keine Probleme damit.
Aber danke für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Da_Vid (27. Juni 2014)

maxklimmek schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du sagen dass man immer die neuesten nehmen soll, aber ich zabe immer diese Treiber genommen und es gab auch ein gutes halbes Jahr keine Probleme damit.



Weiß ja nicht wie oft der Hersteller seiner Treiber CD's aktualisiert - im Schlimmsten Fall sind da fast 2 Jahre alte Treiber drauf. Jeder wird dir sagen können dass das gerade in der Treiberwelt viel zu alt ist  Also tu dir die 5 Minuten Arbeit an und hol dir aktuelle


----------



## maxklimmek (27. Juni 2014)

Ja das kann/werde ich natürlich tun, aber wie gesagt: Es lief ja alles ewig tadellos MIT den alten CD Treibern. Woran kann das dun liegen?


----------

